# lamictal experience



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

okay so...my doctor put me on lamictal about three weeks ago. I started on a 1/4 pill (about 6 mg) and did that for about a week. It actually wasn't too bad and helped me a little I think. Gave me some energy which I used to exercise and helped me not think about things as much I think. The only drawback was a couple times when I was exercising my knees/feet swelled with blood and got all tingly. It was weird. Then I stepped up to half a pill (12 mg) and I didn't like it. I felt like I was drugged, I was tired and my head/face felt like...a little swollen and numb. So I went back down to 1/4 pill because I didn't want to stop taking it straight away. I kept taking that and strung together a pretty good week where I wasn't thinking about DP/DR all that much. Now the last few days (still on 1/4 pill) I've been feeling tired and sort of groggy...with maybe the same or a little worse DR. The thing about it is I'm not sure if the med's helping me, hurting me or doing nothing at all. My problem is I don't want to stop taking it because I'm afraid if I do I'll really spiral out of control with the obsessive thinking again (I feel like the pill is a placebo watershed for me; if I take it I feel in the back of my mind like I don't need to think about DP/DR as much and I know if I stop taking it I will). Ack. So yeah, that's where I'm at. I'm still taking a little dose of Lamictal but I'm not feeling too good. It's weird. Any help/support/comments appreciated.


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

keep telling yourself its all in your head dude til you reach 200 mg


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Is that what you're on? Is that helping you?


----------



## F'd (Apr 9, 2005)

im on 200 mg of it and i guess it helps a little bit but its no godsend like the board makes it out to be i also take lexapro zyprexa and klonopin along with it just hang in there man it might be the med that helps you out of the hole


----------



## Manic D (Jun 29, 2005)

Yeah right now I'm taking a sliver (almost literally) of Lamictal a day. If it's not helping me ina a real sense it's helping me in a placebo sense and I am feeling 'a little' better.


----------



## berlin (Aug 19, 2004)

Personally, I'm on my way back down from only 100mg. As close to anxiety as Ive experienced in years, and the DR is as bad as it has ever been. I am still experiencing a heightened awarenwss of emotional interaction and memory which I concede could be related to the drug. However I think it has impaired my orientation in the world and that is as bad as the DP. Who knows?


----------



## Mysticjive (Apr 3, 2006)

I take lamactil. was on the 200mg. It was to much. Made me edgy. I take 50 at night and 50 in the morning. Seems to take the edge off. I also take paxil, trazadone and klonopin. It has worked well for me. In the 12 years that i have had DP this combination seems to work best for me.


----------

